# ND guide



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Who would be a good guide in ND for spring snows? I don't have the time or equipment to search for them so I'm thinking a guide would be the way to go. Any good places to go or avoid ?


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

Migrator valley
Shane Erdman


----------

